# sync wirelessly outlook calendar to iphone



## mrl (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi
Up until Aug 1 I was able to sync my MS 2010 Outlook calendar to my IPhone 4G(?)
Is there a way to still sync it wirelessly?

I don't want to use the "cloud" if i don't have to
I can buy another calendar program to make it campatible, if need be

If it can't be done wirelessly, can I go thru ITunes.

I'm using Windows 7 64 bit

Mike


----------

